# Software > OpenWrt >  Proxy και openwrt

## Capvar

Μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί αντι για gateway κάποιος http proxy για ipkg στο wrt54g με openwrt?

----------


## sbolis

Ναι

Το ιπκγ παιρνει χρησιμοποιει απο πισω του το ςγετ

Περισσοτερα εδω
http://www.handhelds.org/hypermail/f...r/21/2179.html
(ναι, έχω κάνει σκ@τ@ το πληκτρολόγιό μου)

----------


## tlogic

Για να παίξει με proxy πρόσθεσε στο αρχείο /etc/profile το εξής:



```
export http_proxy="http://10.1.2.3:8080"
```

Οπου 10.1.2.3 η ΙΡ του proxy και 8080 η θύρα που ακούει.

Αναλυτικότερα:


```
cp /etc/profile /etc/profile.2
rm /etc/profile
mv /etc/profile.2 /etc/profile
echo 'export http_proxy="http://10.1.2.3:8080"' >> /etc/profile
. /etc/profile
```

Και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## Capvar

το profile είναι read only?
Το vi δεν βγαίνει με : x

----------


## tlogic

Εδω πέρα εξηγεί το λόγο για τον οποίο σου έβγαλε read only o vi.
http://www.openwrt.org/OpenWrtFaq#he...193913774487ff

----------

